# Feel better a little more hyper?



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Okay, so my endo lowered my Synthroid from 137 to 125. I was having a little hair loss and some symptoms at 137, but I am having some at 125 too, but she says my TSH and T4 levels look good.

TSH - 2.21 range 0.45 to 4.50
T4 Free - 1.5 range of 0.8 - 1.7

My TSH last month was 0.25L range 0.45 to 4.50
T4 free - 1.5 range of 0.8 - 1.7

She didn't have me do my T3 Free this time as it was an inbetween test. I go for my full blood panel in three weeks.

I have been having really weird sensations in my head off and on for the last week or so, exhausted, my vision has been blurry off and on, I have gained four pounds in a week and a half, and I have had issues with motion at times. My endo said it could be stress or my female hormones. I am on the Vivel Dot .37 and it has been working great. I didn't start feeling this way until about two and half to three weeks after my Synthroid was lowered to 125.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Patti


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

you could be hyper, but it is hard to tell without the Free T3. I started to feel really terrible a couple weeks after my synthroid was lowered as well, and had to go back up. 
I am not sure what Vivel Dot .37 is.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Vivel Dot is estrogen replacement for menopause. I had a full hysterectomy in 9/09 and then a total thyroidectomy in 7/10.

I just thought it was so odd that in a matter of three weeks or so my TSH went from .25L to 2.21. When I was on the 150 dose it was .86. Very strange.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My TSH swings pretty wildly between doses as well. When I was on 137, it was 7ish, and on 150, it is 3ish (don't remember the exact numbers). Mine also swung in a matter of weeks when I dropped from 150 to 137, and I noticed that I was feeling awful pretty quickly.

Synthroid has a very narrow window to get the right dose. I have read where some people take 1 dose several days a week and another dose on others to get the right levels. For example: 137 four days a week and 125 the other three. Something to think about and talk to your doc about if neither dose feels good to you.

Hair loss can be a result of the changes in thyroid levels and from what I have seen should slow down once your levels are stable.

Can't comment on the estrogen replacement. 33 and hoping for babies in my future, so menopause is not on my radar yet!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I can see alternating levels. I'll talk to my endo. I just am way to exhausted come mid morning. It hits me and then the rest of the day I am pooped out. I think I'm going to ask for my ferritin to be checked too.

Thanks Lavendar!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Okay, so my endo lowered my Synthroid from 137 to 125. I was having a little hair loss and some symptoms at 137, but I am having some at 125 too, but she says my TSH and T4 levels look good.
> 
> TSH - 2.21 range 0.45 to 4.50
> T4 Free - 1.5 range of 0.8 - 1.7
> ...


Patti; really she should have ran the FT3 if she is really interested in getting you to feel better. Where your TSH is at would land me in the hospital. Granted, we are all different .........................but????

You see, with the FT4 so high and the TSH where it is at, I am suspecting you are not converting your T4 to T3. That is what I think.

I am not familiar w/ your whole history. I know you have posted before but it would be impossible for me to have the time to go back and find your old posts. There advantages to staying with one thread. LOL!!

And as our Mod Lavender has suggested; checking ferritin would be a very good idea.

Actually low ferritin impedes the efficacy of T4 converting to T3.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

When did you start the estrogen replacement in relation to the dose changes?

Estrogens bind thyroid hormones, making them less available. The result is, your dose needs to be re-titrated to accommodate this.

As for symptoms, you have to pick what you can live with because for most of us not everything completely disappears. If your numbers were okay on the higher dose, and you felt better, perhaps you need to go back to that. The FT3 will be most helpful in making this decision, because it may be that adding some cytomel could be the answer.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I will post my labs in three weeks when I get them done. I am also going to ask her to run the ferritin and cortisol tests as well. I feel tons better than I did prior to my thyroidectomy, but definitely just not there yet.

Andros - I thought it was very weird how I went for .25L to 2.21 in like three and a half weeks! Just seems odd to me since I haven't been in the normal range for about nine or ten months now.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Lainey - I started the hormone replacement about a month prior to my thyroidectomy, so that would have been in late June 2010.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lainey said:


> When did you start the estrogen replacement in relation to the dose changes?
> 
> Estrogens bind thyroid hormones, making them less available. The result is, your dose needs to be re-titrated to accommodate this.
> 
> As for symptoms, you have to pick what you can live with because for most of us not everything completely disappears. If your numbers were okay on the higher dose, and you felt better, perhaps you need to go back to that. The FT3 will be most helpful in making this decision, because it may be that adding some cytomel could be the answer.


Thank you for pointing that out about the estrogen; so very true.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I cannot get into the Christmas spirit at all this year. I just feel so worn out and just the thought of putting up the tree and decorating the house seems like waaaay too much work. I know my husband would love for me to decorate, etc., but I just don't feel up to it at all and I'm not in the spirit. I usually am blue for the first week to two weeks of December because I miss my mom and think about her. She absolutely loved Christmas and the holidays have never been the same since she passed away (8 years ago now), but it is even more than that and just the feeling that the holiday decorating this year is another chore and I'm so behind on all my other chores from months of being so sick.

I am having a lot of blood work done on Monday. I think I am having issues with my blood levels and that is causing me to be so exhausted and not helping me to feel in the spirit.

Oh well, one Christmas without a tree or decorations isn't a big deal. There are trees and decorations all around us, so I can enjoy others trees and decorations.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh boy, how we sometimes think and feel like others. Today, I just told my husband that I did not want to put up a tree or decorate this year for the same reasons as you. We have not done any shopping and normally we have it finished and under the tree by now. He says we need to because of the grandkids, I said we could/will go to their house this year.

Yesterday (12-10) was the 7th anniversary of my mothers passing and always gets me down in the dumps for a few days.

I just started my new meds today, Synthroid reduced to .137 from .175 and added .5 Cytomel. Maybe in about a week I will start to feel somewhat better and want to do something for Christmas then. I do not know how long it may take for me to tell a difference with the Cytomel.

I hope you, I and others feeling this way, get better and enjoy Christmas with family and friends.

Good Luck! Sending hugs and Merry Christmas wishes to you and your family!

Kay


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I too am having a hard time doing much. No decorations in my apartment, which is no big deal since I will be out of town for the holiday. I have bought half my presents, but don't yet have the energy for the rest. I leave in a little over a week. I ave started working on cards which is the most I feel able to do this year since I can stay seated and don't have to go anywhere. Skipping out on holiday parties.

I fired both my endo and PCP and have an appointment with a new doc right before I leave. I hope she is willing to script me some Armour without waiting for new bloodwork since I will be out of the country and unable to fill a script. I could really use some get up and go, and 4 months of synthroid have me convinced it is not right for me.

Kay, I hope the cytomel helps you. 
desrtbloom, I hope the labs lead you to find treatment that works better for you too. Keep us posted.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Thank you ladies! :hugs:

It is so nice to have a place to go to vent and share feelings and discuss what we are all going through. The support on this site is awesome and I feel truly blessed.

Okay, I did it - I got my tree up and decorated the house. I just pushed myself yesterday and got it done. It looks very pretty. I was pooped, but got a good night's rest and am feeling good about getting it done.

I gave five vials of blood today and I am hoping to get the results on Wednesday and hopefully some answers.

Patti


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm impressed. For my part, I made soup and baked bread yesterday! Lots of winter snow calls for a warm kitchen!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Mmmmmm homemade soup and bread! Sounds wonderful. I love homemade bread and butter. That's yummy comfort food.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

desrtbloom said:


> Mmmmmm homemade soup and bread! Sounds wonderful. I love homemade bread and butter. That's yummy comfort food.


I need anything I can get to warm me up right now. My hypoT has me chilled to the bone! Why did I have to be hyper in Summer and Hypo in Winter?


----------

